# new shape 748 faults



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,my friend has a 07 new shape 748 bustner with about 16000 miles on it
He has had it about 4 months,in that time it has had electrical fault,the aircon has gone and needs re gassing and at weekend the clutch went faulty and pedal stuck down on floor 
anybody else had these issues,i have 06 old shape and it has been toally fine and i know Burstners are good build quality
Thanks
Dave


----------

